# Baritone



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

We will have to subdivide this list in different types such as lyric, dramatic baritone, bass-baritone, baritone verdiano, etc. I hope the work of all forum for this search for help me. These baritone are in my likes. I am change with the time. Thanks and greetings.

Hermann Prey
Dietrich Fischer Diesakau
Leonard Warren
Ettore Bastianini
Sherrill Milnes
Renato Bruson 
Piero Cappuccilli
Tito Gobbi
Cornell MacNeil
Juan Pons


----------



## rhage (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't forget Josh Groban


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, yeah, yeah Josh Groban!!!


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

A few more from the stereo age:

Robert Merrill
Eberhard Wächter
Josef Metternich
Giorgio Zancanaro
Thomas Hampson
Vladimir Chernov
Tom Krause


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I have to listen Wächter, Metternich, Zancaro and Chernov. I do not know them.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Marcel said:


> We will have to subdivide this list in different types such as lyric, dramatic baritone, bass-baritone, baritone verdiano, etc. I hope the work of all forum for this search for help me. These baritone are in my likes. I am change with the time. Thanks and greetings.
> 
> Hermann Prey
> Dietrich Fischer Diesakau
> ...


My favorite one on your list is Milnes. Other favorites include Lawrence Tibbett, Robert Merrill, Giuseppe de Luca, Thomas Allen, Vladimir Chernov, Dwayne Croft (mostly a Met baritone -- not a huge star, but I've always liked him), and Quinn Kelsey. I think Warren, Cappuccilli, and Bruson were all great singers, but for some reason I've never been able to get very excited about any of them. Just personal taste, I guess. I'll have to listen to more Bastiannini, since the only thing I've heard of his is that live Callas recording of LA TRAVIATA in which he sings Germont all at one volume level.  Probably Germont just wasn't a good role for him. Gobbi, I think, had a beautiful basic tone which he sometimes employed in an ungracious manner; but, of course, the point was that he was a great singing actor. The only baritone whom I flat-out dislike is Leo Nucci. I do like the basic tone and think he's an exceptional actor, but to me he's always sounded like he's shouting, and I don't care for that "sliding" habit of his.

Edited to add: Oh, and I like Giorgio Zancanaro too, especially as Germont.


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> *I'll have to listen to more Bastiannini*, since the only thing I've heard of his is that live Callas recording of LA TRAVIATA in which he sings Germont all at one volume level.  Probably Germont just wasn't a good role for him.


Germont senior in Giulini's "La Traviata" is not among Bastianini's best performances. Try his Gérard in "Andrea Chénier" under Gavazzeni (Decca):









...or his Renato in the otherwise so-so studio recording of "Un ballo in maschera" under Gavazzeni (DG), which is part of the bargain La Scala box:









He is also an excellent Marcello in the all-round highly recommendable Serafin "La Bohème" on Decca:









The Act IV duet with Bergonzi's Rodolfo ("O Mimì, tu più non torni") rivals Björling/Merrill in the classic Beecham recording - and that's saying something!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ahem


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Ahem


 Oh, wow! I can't believe I forgot Simon Keenlyside! I knew I was leaving someone out...

Edited to add: Also, I didn't really mean to leave out Dmitri Hvorostovsky. There are times in the Verdi operas where I feel he's a little too intent on just "making sound" as opposed to communicating meaning, but I do love his Verdi CD, and I couldn't imagine a better Eugene Onegin.


----------

